# rear projection tv screen replacement



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I have a 51" Hitachi rear projection HDTV. It has two large scratches on the screen that are fairly noticeable when the the tv is off or the a show has a dark scene. I'm trying to get an idea of what a new screen would cost.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

$200 - $400.
Check with a dealer.


----------

